# Under the wire



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

"I have a friend"  who is going to get in just under the wire with a job. The room is obviously lead paint under the existing coat. Large hunks of flaking paint are flapping in the breeze on the woodwork. Paint on the wall is flaking and cracked. The horse hair plaster needs repairs.

This is in the mast bd rm. The HO's are very sensitive about the dangers of lead as they have two youngsters. (Those out of control ones mentioned about a month ago)

Anyway, the HO's will be gutting that end of the house within the next few years, but she still wants wallpaper up. "My friend" was nervous that even in a few years the deteriorated walls would split and tear the paper. And there was no time to make repairs before April 22. 

Solution: A liner was put up. No sanding nor scraping was done. Just a coat of wallpaper prep coat and then the liner before the finish paper. 

The room will be finished tomorrow. Everyone worked well together to get this done on deadline. If it had been started one day later, it couldn't have been done for another few weeks as "my friend" is not certified yet. 

Just thought I'd share some good news.

And it looks surprisingly good considering the bad condition of the wall.


----------



## salestrainer (Oct 4, 2009)

i am scrambling to get a re-paint done in a 1930's home, hope to finish Wednesday. Waiting on a Sherwin-Williams class in July to start! I really don't like working in older houses, this will be an excuse to not do any for a while. Long week already, painted 102 window panes in 1 room, man I like newer homes, those fiberglass windows, lol!


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

The wall liner will not hold up a deteriorating plaster wall for very long:whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> The wall liner will not hold up a deteriorating plaster wall for very long:whistling2:


We all know that. This was a job where EVERYONE was aware of all limitations. 

I'll tell you one thing, it looks better than I had hoped. It looks REAL good. She was saying it actually draws the eye away from the peeling paint on the trim :thumbup:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Bill, Is the large percentage of your work in old historic homes?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Large? 

Maybe 50% now. But if you average out over my working life span (started 1972), I would say 80 - 90%

You know the area. The older homes are prevalent.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> We all know that. This was a job where EVERYONE was aware of all limitations.
> 
> I'll tell you one thing, it looks better than I had hoped. It looks REAL good. She was saying it actually draws the eye away from the peeling paint on the trim :thumbup:


 
I saw the hen trukey and did not realize it was YOU ,Mr Bill, or I would not have posted such a ludicrous comment.:jester:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

<ROFLMAO>

We're ALL turkeys on this bus, Chris.


----------

